# 533 MF steering



## Brandon Pickett (Sep 25, 2021)

My 533 has a leak in the cylinder but can’t figure out how to remove the cylinder from the frame of the tractor finally got the ball joints undone and can’t figure out the other


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Brandon, welcome to the tractor forum.

Could you post some pictures illustrating your problem as well as a brief explanation of where you see the problem is? I'm sure someone on this forum has encountered this problem before. They just need a something to jog their memory.


----------



## Brandon Pickett (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a wiper leaking on the cylinder and I have the ball joints undone but can’t get the main bolt undone.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Spray it from all conceivable directions with penetrating oil. Can you get an impact wrench on it? Otherwise use a cheater pipe on your wrenches to gain more leverage.


----------



## Brandon Pickett (Sep 25, 2021)

I can get the nut off and have even put a porta power on the top of the bolt but can’t get it to pop loose


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Put the nut back on screw it back on till the threads are close to flush. Use it as a thread protector for the bolt. Take a sledge hammer and whack the nut drive the bolt out.


----------



## Brandon Pickett (Sep 25, 2021)

Can’t get anything up in the it’s only about a 1/2in of clearance from the frame to the top of the bolt. Will try and post a pic this evening


----------



## Brandon Pickett (Sep 25, 2021)

View attachment 75169


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Brandon,

I would try using a pry bar on the nut and see if the bolt will release. I have also used a steel wedge (wood splitting wedge) in similar circumstances


----------



## Brandon Pickett (Sep 25, 2021)

I have used the pry bar with any success and I used a porta power with a wedge attachment and it would budge. May try the steel wedge idea tho. Thanks for the many replies cause I do t know what else to do besides carry it somewhere just trying to save some money tho


----------

